
Edge web platform status - based2
https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/platform/status/
======
minitech
This seems inaccurate. For example, Box Alignment lists Firefox as having no
support at all when it actually has full support as far as I’m aware.

Edit: the detailed information page disagrees with the summary (indeed listing
full support) [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platfor...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platform/catalog/?q=specName%3Acss-align-3) so I suppose it’s just a
mistake.

------
geuis
Interesting [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platfor...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platform/status/ambientlightevents/)

~~~
voltagex_
The cynic in me says this is just going to be used as another way to track and
ID users (let's say a Dell sensor behaves differently from a Lenovo sensor)

That aside, it's listed as Windows Insider Preview Build 10586+ only. Does
anyone know if there's any other releases of Windows planned before the
"Creators Update" (aka Redstone 2)? That's a while to wait to fix some of the
problems with Anniversary.

~~~
DHowett
10586 is older than the Anniversary Update (14393); this should definitely be
available now.

~~~
voltagex_
Oops, got my build numbers mixed up. Thanks. Now to find a device that has
that sensor!

------
vmasto
I'm wondering if the data are outdated. Running through some ES2015 features
like classes or arrow functions I noticed Safari was still "in development"
while Safari 10 has shipped for over a month now with almost full ES2015
support.

------
ilaksh
The list is out-of-date for the other browsers.

There are key things that are missing such as 'object.observe': 'not planned'
or 'RTC data channels': 'under consideration'.

Microsoft has massive engineering capabilities. Do you really think its a
coincidence that Mozilla and Chrome have these types of key features but
Microsoft's browser doesn't?

The reason Microsoft has always lagged behind on web platform capabilities and
continues to do so today, despite all of the success their giant marketing
machine has had in concealing it, is because the web platform is in fact the
greatest potential threat to Microsoft's office and PC gaming monopolies. So
they drag their feet on key capabilities and under-fund web platform
engineering.

~~~
eldavido
This may have been true in 2005. It is emphatically not true today.

The biggest story in computing today is mobile and Microsoft has nothing
there. Zilch. Nada. They've officially ended development of Windows Phone,
they have no OS, and no first-party handsets.

The case for Microsoft making a great browser is as strong today as it's ever
been; it's one of the few app platforms with massive global distribution they
still have a shot at participating in. Look at Asia and many other ex-US
locations, people don't even think of buying PCs, Windows is utterly
irrelevant to these people.

~~~
golf1052
Microsoft may have almost completely bowed out of mobile for now doesn't mean
they are not doing anything in the space. They've been constantly pushing
updates to Windows Mobile (see
[https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/tag/windows-
insi...](https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/tag/windows-insider-
program/#7z0Ag8LmyH5jbxPi.97)) and they still sell first party Windows Mobile
devices (Lumia 950, 950 XL). Basically nobody cares at this point but they're
still slowly moving along in mobile. Probably for future plans.

~~~
nailer
The thing I hate about both my iPhone and Android devices is checking 12 apps
for update messages. If I could have a mobile OS with a universal inbox - to
read new email, messaging, Tinder/Feeld/Bumble, AirBnB, twitter, and
everything else I'd use it. Like what Blackberry had 10 years ago but with
most of the messages coming from apps. If I were Microsoft I'd implement it as
part of the Windows SDK.

------
cyborgx7
> VP9 Video Playback

> Opus Audio Playback

> WebM Container

All supported

I didn't know this yet. Good on you Microsoft, I guess.

------
nailer
Looks great for the most part, but still no HTML5 clipboard support, and every
browser (even Safari) has it.

------
JaboDabo
It crashes constantly. When will they fix that?

